# just got pop up "windows defender security center"



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

HI, I noticed I had got this pop up headed 'Windows Defender Security Center" which was same-looking pop up as shown in this website https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-windows-defender-security-center/ I was hesitant to click anything off it, and then found this site saying it was pop-up scam, and advised installing Malwarebytes which I did. I ran a scan and the report was all ticks/ no threats.
I have also downloaded the Adblock app

IS everything alright now do you think?

The computer I am on now for last few days is Windows 10. it is HEAVEN to use in comparison with my old one!!!
I had help getting it installed. On my last computer which had XP i had the free security AVAST. I remember in the past that often I wuld get pop ups from AVAST that they had detected and aborted threats. I remember Tom, who was a member of the tech team here recommended itas he used it, but I remember him saying he had XP.

However, when I asked the guy who helped me install this computer about security, he said that the Windows 10's default security was good? So do people here agree? As of typing this I am not sure where it is and how to scan.

What free security do people here recommend?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have never had a no -response to any post here in the years I have been a member. why is my questions being seen to not warrant help?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You posted in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum where only a few authorized members can post. I'll move it over to the General Security forum.

Either you've got a rogue extension and/or adware on your computer or you were redirected to a site that displayed that. In either case I'd run AdwCleaner and see if it finds anything.

https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

xyl3:

Now that Cookiegal has moved your thread from the very busy section where only a few members can help you to the section where more members can help you, I'll jump in.

Here are detailed instructions for putting *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner* to use.

Go HERE, then click the "Free Download" button to download and save *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner* (adwcleaner.exe)
Double-click the "adwcleaner.exe" desktop icon to load its main window.
Click the "Scan Now" button to start the scanning process.
If no threats are found, click "Skip Basic Repair", then close the window.
If any threats are found, the list of threats will appear.
Make sure the entire list is selected, then click "Clean & Repair".
When the cleaning and repair process is finished, restart the computer.
Load the AdwCleaner.exe main window again, then click "Log Files".
Double-click the "Clean" file with the current date so it can load in Notepad.
Copy and save the entire contents of that file, then paste it here.

Once you're done with that, we can proceed on with other security tools.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> xyl3:
> 
> Now that Cookiegal has moved your thread from the very busy section where only a few members can help you to the section where more members can help you, I'll jump in.
> 
> ...


This is what I did. I installed Malwarebytes and it did a scan and said there were no threats. are you saying that the one you recommend is more that the one i have??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you already did a scan with *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 4.0.4.49* (current version) and there were no threats, let's try one more security tool.

Go HERE, then click the "Download Free Edition" button to download and save *SUPERAntiSpyware 8.0.1048*
Double-click the saved file to start the install process.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as a Google browser and toolbar.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to send an e-mail address and diagnostic report.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version.
After it's installed, load its main window, then click "System Tools".
Click "Preferences", then uncheck the top 3 boxes in "General Configuration"(which will restart it), then click "Done".
Click "Advanced Settings", then uncheck "Follow shortcuts (*.lnk) during scan", then click "OK - Done".
Click "Click here to check for updates".
When the definition files have updated, click "OK".
Click "Scan This Computer", then click "Quick Scan".
If problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.
When the scan is finished, click "Continue".
Make sure that EVERYTHING in the list is selected, then click "Continue".
When the removal process is complete, click "Continue".
If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.
Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.
Click "System Tools", then click "Scan Logs".
Select the most current scan log, then click on its magnifying glass icon so it can open and be viewed, then save it on the desktop.
Return here, then copy-and-paste its ENTIRE contents here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> If you already did a scan with *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 4.0.4.49* (current version) and there were no threats, let's try one more security tool.
> 
> Go HERE, then click the "Download Free Edition" button to download and save *SUPERAntiSpyware 8.0.1048*
> Double-click the saved file to start the install process.
> ...


When I saved its file and clicked on it I got this warning pop-up: *

WINDOWS PROTECTED YOUR PC

Windows Defender SmartScreen prevented an unrecognized app from starting. Running this app might put your PC at risk*


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

is it alright to use it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Yes.


lol OK. It's really late here. will try what you are recommending tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

xyl3 said:


> When I saved its file and clicked on it I got this warning pop-up:
> *
> WINDOWS PROTECTED YOUR PC
> 
> Windows Defender SmartScreen prevented an unrecognized app from starting. Running this app might put your PC at risk*


When I click on saved file I keep getting the windows warning. So do i go to > open containing folder > right click on file > run as administrator ...??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When you get that screen click on "more info" and then select "Run anyway".


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> You're welcome.


Is this what you asked for:

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
https://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 01/22/2020 at 02:58 PM

Application Version : 8.0.1048
Database Version : 15928

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:01:42

Operating System Information
Windows 10 Professional 64-bit (Build 10.00.18363)
UAC On - Limited User

Memory items scanned : 1046
Memory items detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 62947
Registry items detected : 0
File items scanned : 8777
File items detected : 639

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.doubleclick.net\IDE [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.1rx.io\_rxuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.254a.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.254a.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\fh [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\um [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.360yield.com\umeh [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.3lift.com\sync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.3lift.com\tluid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.acuityplatform.com\auid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.360yield.com\lcai9h [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.360yield.com\lcri5m [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\adnxs_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\au_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\google_gid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\jpmid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenadnxs [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenadx [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenamo [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenjpm [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenpbm [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seenson [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\last_seentd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\pbm [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\tdid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\turn_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ad.gt\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adaptv.advertising.com\adaptv_unique_user_cookie [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\loc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\na_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\na_tc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\ouid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.addthis.com\uvc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adfarm1.adition.com\UserID1 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adform.net\CM14 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adform.net\cid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adform.net\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\appnexus_sync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\bsw_sync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\gi_u [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\pubmatic_sync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\sovrn_sync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adhigh.net\tpl_sync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adingo.jp\appnexus [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.admanmedia.com\admtr [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.admanmedia.com\bidswitch_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.admixer.net\am-uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\anj [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\icu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\usersync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adnxs.com\uuid2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adobe.demdex.net\adobe [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adotmob.com\partners [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adotmob.com\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adotmob.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ads.linkedin.com\lang [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ads.pubmatic.com\pubsyncexp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adsafety.net\cm_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adsafety.net\ct_did [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adsafety.net\ct_idt [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adsafety.net\ct_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adsby.bidtheatre.com\__kuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adscale.de\uu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adsniper.ru\uuid3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adsrvr.org\TDCPM [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adsrvr.org\TDID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adtelligent.com\vmuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.advangelists.com\avnguid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adventori.com\sync_16248314 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adventori.com\tk_ui [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.adventori.com\tk_ui_third [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\APID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com\IDSYNC [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.agkn.com\ab [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.agkn.com\u [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com\ad-id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com\ad-privacy [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com\AA003 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com\ATN [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ayads.co\_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ayads.co\ctp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.basebanner.com\cicouid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.betweendigital.com\dc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.betweendigital.com\ss [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.betweendigital.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.betweendigital.com\ut [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bidr.io\bito [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bidr.io\bitoIsSecure [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bidswitch.net\c [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bidswitch.net\tuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bidswitch.net\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.blismedia.com\b [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bluekai.com\bkdc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bluekai.com\bku [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bounceexchange.com\bounceClientVisit3712c [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.bumlam.com\suuid3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.buy.tinypass.com\_ga [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.c.appier.net\_auid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMDD [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMPRO [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMPS [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMRUM3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMST [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com\CMSUM [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.clickagy.com\cb [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.clickhole.com\KinjaBucket [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.company-target.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.company-target.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.config.parsely.com\parsely_network_uuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.contextweb.com\V [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.contextweb.com\cwbh1 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.contextweb.com\gdpr [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.contextweb.com\pb_rtb_ev [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.counterpunch.org\_ga [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.counterpunch.org\_gat_gtag_UA_56065110_1 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.counterpunch.org\_gid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.creative-serving.com\c [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.creative-serving.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.creative-serving.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.criteo.com\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.crwdcntrl.net\_cc_aud [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.crwdcntrl.net\_cc_cc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.crwdcntrl.net\_cc_dc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.crwdcntrl.net\_cc_domain [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.crwdcntrl.net\_cc_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ctnsnet.com\cid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.de17a.com\cc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.de17a.com\guid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.de17a.com\guid2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\108 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.deepintent.com\CDIUSER [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.demdex.net\demdex [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.demdex.net\dextp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.digitru.st\DigiTrust.v1.identity [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.dlx.addthis.com\na_rn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.dlx.addthis.com\na_sc_e [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.dlx.addthis.com\na_sc_x [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.dlx.addthis.com\na_sr [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net\DSID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net\IDE [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.dpm.demdex.net\dpm [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.dyntrk.com\dyn_u [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.eloqua.com\ELOQUA [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.eloqua.com\ELQSTATUS [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.emxdgt.com\dt [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.emxdgt.com\eapn_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.emxdgt.com\euid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.emxdgt.com\ps [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.eqads.com\EQUser [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.erne.co\u [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.everesttech.net\ev_sync_dd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.everesttech.net\everest_g_v2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.everesttech.net\gglck [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.exelator.com\EE [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.exelator.com\ud [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.extend.tv\extendtv_user_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.eyeota.net\SERVERID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.eyeota.net\mako_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.fiftyt.com\fd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.fiftyt.com\fifid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.fiftyt.com\fm [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.flashtalking.com\_D9J [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.flashtalking.com\flashtalkingad1 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gigya.com\gmid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gigya.com\hasGmid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gigya.com\ucid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.affec.tv\ck [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.affec.tv\oo [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.affec.tv\pt [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uig [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_bw [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_eb [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_mm [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_pp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_td [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uin_tl [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_bw [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_mm [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_pp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_rx [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uir_td [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\__uis [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.go.sonobi.com\_usd_blacklistednews.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.googleadservices.com\AID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gumgum.com\dgtrust [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gumgum.com\loc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gumgum.com\vst [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gumtree.com\gt_appBanner [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\RA1balancer [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\ra1_pd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\ra1_pd_782191989 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\ra1_sid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.gwallet.com\ra1_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\3pi [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\callback [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\car [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\cf [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\cip [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\cnac [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\gdpr [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.id5-sync.com\id5 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ih.adscale.de\tu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com\IMRID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com\SSCVER [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.infolinks.com\ANUSERCOOKIE [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.innovid.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.inskinad.com\_spc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.inskinad.com\_upc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.intentiq.com\IQver [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ipredictive.com\cu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.jivox.com\jvxsync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.justpremium.com\jpcleaner2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.justpremium.com\jpxumaster [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.justpremium.com\jpxumatched [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.krxd.net\_kuid_ [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com\adm_DLDdwoAvzlrj4hE36dBo-g [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.liadm.com\lidid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\_ljtrtb_86 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ljt_reader [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ljtrtb [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ljtrtb_refresh [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\ljtrtbexp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\tpro [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.lijit.com\tpro_inst [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.m6r.eu\id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.m6r.eu\test [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mathtag.com\mt_misc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mathtag.com\mt_mop [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mathtag.com\uuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mathtag.com\uuidc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-a [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-bs [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-g [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-rk [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.media.net\data-tl [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.media.net\visitor-id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com\mojo3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com\svid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mfadsrvr.com\bsw_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mfadsrvr.com\c [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mfadsrvr.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mfadsrvr.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ml314.com\pi [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\gdpr [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\mdata [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\ov [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_AMA [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_AN [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_DBC [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_JVX [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_TAP [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mookie1.com\syncdata_TTD [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mrpdata.net\DNT [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mrpdata.net\U [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.mxptint.net\mxpim [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.netmng.com\dsp_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.ninthdecimal.com\ndat [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.nr-data.net\JSESSIONID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.omnitagjs.com\ayl_visitor [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.onaudience.com\cookie [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.onaudience.com\done_redirects105 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.onaudience.com\done_redirects161 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.openx.net\i [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.openx.net\pd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\actvagnt [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\apnxs [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\bdswch [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\criteo [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\obuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\pwrlnks [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.outbrain.com\ttd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.overclockers.co.uk\_gat_threadloomTracker [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.owneriq.net\p2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.owneriq.net\si [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pixel.parsely.com\pid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.placed.com\Subject-Id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.postrelease.com\opt_out [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.powerlinks.com\pl_user_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.powerlinks.com\pl_user_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\DPSync3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KADUSERCOOKIE [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1051 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1101 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_1111 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_153 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_188 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_218 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_22 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_27 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_279 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_336 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_377 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_391 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_466 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_57 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_594 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_699 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_734 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_759 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KRTBCOOKIE_80 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\KTPCACOOKIE [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\PUBMDCID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\PugT [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\SPugT [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\SyncRTB3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\chkChromeAb67 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.pubmatic.com\chkChromeAb67Sec [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.reddit.com\session_tracker [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.revcontent.com\__ID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.revcontent.com\i_0 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.revcontent.com\v1_115 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.revcontent.com\v1_118 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.revcontent.com\v1_154 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.revcontent.com\v1_3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.revjet.com\trx [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\cmd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\eud [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\rud [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\ruds [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\smd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rfihub.com\ub [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.richrelevance.com\mvtdebug [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.richrelevance.com\mvtid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rlcdn.com\pxrc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rlcdn.com\rlas3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rtk.io\_pbs_id_optout [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rtk.io\rtkuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\audit [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\khaos [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\ses10 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\ses15 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\ses2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\ses9 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\vis10 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\vis15 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\vis2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rubiconproject.com\vis9 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rundsp.com\RUN_ID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.rundsp.com\RUN_SYNC_2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\bt3 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.an [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.s.thebrighttag.com\btv3.dT9Y2Vu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.scientificamerican.com\MXP_TRACKINGID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.scorecardresearch.com\UID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.scorecardresearch.com\UIDR [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.seadform.net\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.semasio.net\SEUNCY [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\A6 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\eyeblaster [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\t1 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\u2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com\um2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.simpli.fi\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.sitescout.com\_ssum [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.sitescout.com\ssi [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.skimresources.com\skimCSP [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.skimresources.com\skimGUID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.skimresources.com\skimORIGIN [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.smadex.com\smxtrack [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\TestIfCookieP [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\csync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\pdomid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\pid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\sasd [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com\sasd2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.spotim.market\a271858 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.spotim.market\vmuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.spotxchange.com\audience [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.springserve.com\ssid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.springserve.com\sst [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.srv.stackadapt.com\sa-user-id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.srv.stackadapt.com\sa-user-id-v2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com\is_unique [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com\is_unique_1 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com\is_visitor_unique [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.stats3.unrulymedia.com\td [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.sundaysky.com\sskyCreationTime [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.sundaysky.com\sskya [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.sundaysky.com\sskyu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.surveywall-api.survata.com\svResp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.sxp.smartclip.net\dspuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.sxp.smartclip.net\psyn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.sxp.smartclip.net\uuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.taboola.com\t_gid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.taboola.com\taboola_vmp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\c [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\tuuid_new [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tag.clrstm.com\tuuid_new_lu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tapad.com\TapAd_3WAY_SYNCS [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tapad.com\TapAd_DID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tapad.com\TapAd_TS [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tapad.com\TapAd_TTD_SYNC [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com\unruly_m12 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com\unruly_m2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com\unruly_m28 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.targeting.unrulymedia.com\unruly_m8 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.teads.tv\tt_viewer [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com\tads_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.telegraphmediagroupl.tt.omtrdc.net\mboxPC [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.telegraphmediagroupl.tt.omtrdc.net\mboxSession [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tidaltv.com\sync-his [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tidaltv.com\tidal_ttid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tinypass.com\LANG [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tinypass.com\__bid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIAN [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tv_UIRF [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tvid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tremorhub.com\tvv [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com\ANON_ID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com\ANON_ID_old [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.turn.com\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\apnid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\dt [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\geode [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\pmid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\roid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\spotx [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.udmserve.net\udmts [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.undertone.com\UTID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.undertone.com\UTID_ENC [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.unrulymedia.com\unruly_u [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchadform [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchan [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchbidswitch [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchbluekai [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchcasale [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchgoogle [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchid5 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchliveramp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchopenx [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\matchtriplelift [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.w55c.net\wfivefivec [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.web-stat.com\Brother [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.web-stat.com\last_visit_for_Brother [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.web-stat.com\original_referer_Brother [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.weborama.com\wui [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.weborama.fr\AFFICHE_W [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.which.co.uk\RefTrack [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.which.co.uk\RefTrackGroup [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.yieldlab.net\id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.zemanta.com\zuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
.zeotap.com\zc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
56c19c11bd6f4d0ca4945fb3.tracker.bannerflow.com\cc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
adrta.com\__aavi [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
adrta.com\__aavt [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.avocet.io\uuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.pubmatic.com\PM-UL-Sync [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.samba.tv\sambapxid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.smartstream.tv\DID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.smartstream.tv\cm_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.smartstream.tv\cm_uid_added_ts [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.smartstream.tv\idt [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.smartstream.tv\permanent [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\UID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-12177 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-159 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-171 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-26913 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-30833 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-45 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-529 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-617 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-717 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-892 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ads.stickyadstv.com\uid-bp-951 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
aorta.clickagy.com\chs [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
bh.contextweb.com\_dbefe [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
bigthink.com\user_tracking_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
cdn.embedly.com\em_cdn_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
cdn.taboola.com\abLdr [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ck.connatix.com\cuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
clickhole.com\geocc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
cm.adsafety.net\UID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
cm.adsafety.net\cache0 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
cm.adsafety.net\permanent [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
collector-5110.tvsquared.com\_pk_uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
d9.flashtalking.com\AWSELB [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
dmp.truoptik.com\to_master [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
dmp.truoptik.com\to_version [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
eus.rubiconproject.com\pux [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
i.liadm.com\_li_ss [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
in.getclicky.com\cluid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
io.narrative.io\io.narrative.guid.v2 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
jameslico.com\slimstat_tracking_code [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
kr.ixiaa.com\_c_IEI [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
m.exactag.com\exactag_new_uk [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
match.justpremium.com\AWSALB [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
mfad.inskinad.com\azk [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
pixel.keywee.co\sp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
pixel.mtrcs.samba.tv\sambapxid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
pool.admedo.com\c [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
pool.admedo.com\tuuid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
pool.admedo.com\tuuid_lu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
ps.eyeota.net\ONPLFTRH [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
px.powerlinks.com\ssps%3A9720221e-17c0-4db1-939f-9b2940f98506%3A5eaC-IErLKRJKFSegMTD_DTD09mEb2N7WJcvfguatqoLx6RIKJSyAwtHkU-jYIZy%5BKCcN1SAhcu3w1l1z8M5YCklKXfwp7duERXkImgJkCvU%3D%5D [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
r.3gl.net\gi [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
r.3gl.net\ua [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
recs.richrelevance.com\cv [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
recs.richrelevance.com\n [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
recs.richrelevance.com\pv [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
recs.richrelevance.com\s [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
recs.richrelevance.com\uc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
s8t.teads.tv\AWSALB [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
server.seadform.net\cid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
srv.imonomy.com\uid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
srv.imonomy.com\uiddate985 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
srv.imonomy.com\uiddate990 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
srv.imonomy.com\user_matching [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
tags.adsafety.net\DID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
tags.adsafety.net\IDT [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
tags.adsafety.net\UID [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
tags.adsafety.net\v [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
targeting.unrulymedia.com\tc [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
track-safe.com\uclick [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net\C [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net\cid [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
trc.taboola.com\taboola_session_id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
uezqkzzs.micpn.com\_mibhv [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
us.ads.justpremium.com\AWSELB [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
vast.adsafeprotected.com\doubleclick.net:::::IDE [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.bleepingcomputer.com\fiTrackingDomainParams [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.bleepingcomputer.com\fitracking_12 [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.counterpunch.org\_omappvp [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.counterpunch.org\_omappvs [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.currys.co.uk\_sdsat_GA Tracker - Google Client Id [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.dailystar.co.uk\GS_REVENUE_LOC [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com\Conversion [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
www.ok.co.uk\GS_REVENUE_LOC [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\PROFILE 1\COOKIES ]
kts.visitstats.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
kts.visitstats.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
kts.visitstats.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
kts.visitstats.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.digitru.st [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.intentiq.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.ist-track.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
lo.v.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
29773.v.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.n1272adserv.xyz [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serve.adworldmedia.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tinypass.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.exoticads.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mrporngeek.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.simplereach.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
edge.simplereach.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.simplereach.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
edge.simplereach.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.simplereach.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mrporngeek.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pornado.co [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pornado.co [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mrporngeek.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mrporngeek.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.pornado.co [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
uezqkzzs.micpn.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
collector-590.tvsquared.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.inskinad.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.inskinad.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fwmrm.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.m6r.eu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.blismedia.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ctnsnet.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.mrporngeek.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.mrporngeek.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dpm.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.everesttech.net [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
cdns.us1.gigya.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gigya.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gigya.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.m6r.eu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yotpo.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.and.co.uk [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tidaltv.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
thegay.porn [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
txxx.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.m6r.eu [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tidaltv.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revjet.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.n1272adserv.xyz [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serve.adworldmedia.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.gigya.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.n1272adserv.xyz [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serve.adworldmedia.com [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
pornado.co [ C:\USERS\MY PC\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\MMMOXIZP.DEFAULT-RELEASE\COOKIES.SQLITE ]

============
End of Log
============


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

forgot to also add that the scan result said: 
result from quick scan:
red cross Tracking objects: while not harmful these items may track surfing and activity
red cross Adware Tracking Cookie (639 items found)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm going to assume you selected and removed all 639 adware tracking cookies.
Run another "Quick Scan" with *SUPERAntiSpyware*, just to be sure.
If a few new adware tracking cookies appear, that's normal.

Are you still receiving the pop-up you originally complained about?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> I'm going to assume you selected and removed all 639 adware tracking cookies.
> Run another "Quick Scan" with *SUPERAntiSpyware*, just to be sure.
> If a few new adware tracking cookies appear, that's normal.
> 
> ...


Just did another quick scan and have got a BIG TICK.
The pop up that was the scam one you mean? that i showed in the OP? I haven't seen that again.
IF that happens again what is the process I need to do?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Just did another quick scan and have got a BIG TICK.


I have no idea what you mean by that comment.


> The pop up that was the scam one you mean? that i showed in the OP? I haven't seen that again.


Okay, good.


> IF that happens again what is the process I need to do?


As part of your computer maintenance, put *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner* and *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* to use at least once a month.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

By that I mean: do I End Task ir shut down computer, and then turn back on and use malwarebytes and Superatispyware?


flavallee said:


> I have no idea what you mean by that comment.
> 
> Okay, good.
> 
> ...


Well you see a big green tick meaning all the items have been dealt with.

I am confused with the different sounding malwarbytes. The one I installed is Malwarebytes Free 4.04


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Malwarebytes* has 2 security-related apps that I use and that I recommend to others:
*AdwCleaner* (current version is *8.0.1.0*)
*Anti-Malware* (current version is *4.0.4.49*)

Because they're both made by *Malwarebytes*, it's easy to confuse one with the other.



















---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> *Malwarebytes* has 2 security-related apps that I use and that I recommend to others:
> *AdwCleaner* (current version is *8.0.1.0*)
> *Anti-Malware* (current version is *4.0.4.49*)
> 
> ...


Are they free? And why aren't the Malwarebytes and SuperAntispyware enough I have already got enough?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

xyl3 said:


> By that I mean: do I End Task ir shut down computer, and then turn back on and use malwarebytes and Superatispyware?


You should "end task" to close out the browser safely. If it's always on the same site only that this happens then it's probably a redirect but if it happens randomly then it's likely adware on your computer. In either case it's always good to run scans after such an event to be sure you haven't picked up anything.

The MalwareBytes' program I asked you to run early on in this thread is AdwCleaner and it's free.

The other is just called MalwareBytes (it used to be called MalwareBytes Antimalware) which is an anti-malware scanner that has a paid and a free version. The free version detects and removes the same things but the paid version also offers real-time protection (meaning it can prevent infections rather than just removing them after the fact).

SuperAntispyware is an anti-malware scanner and it's also free. Whether or not you use it is up to you but it's probably good for you as you have accumulated lots of cookies from nefarious sources. Some of them are porn related. That doesn't mean you've actually visited those sites but they could be from ads on sites you are visiting which means those sites are questionable too. The porn ones are in Firefox so I would advise you to go to Tools - Options - Privacy and Security and put a check mark beside where it says "Delete Cookies and Site Data When Firefox is Closed" and that way if any are picked up they will get deleted automatically. That doesn't delete cookies from sites you frequent and log in to a lot which is called "persistent storage".


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> You should "end task" to close out the browser safely. If it's always on the same site only that this happens then it's probably a redirect but if it happens randomly then it's likely adware on your computer. In either case it's always good to run scans after such an event to be sure you haven't picked up anything.
> 
> The MalwareBytes' program I asked you to run early on in this thread is AdwCleaner and it's free.
> 
> ...


*
"The MalwareBytes' program I asked you to run early on in this thread is AdwCleaner and it's free."* This is where I am getting a bit confused. I already have installed Malwarebytes 4.0.4 Free. Is this the AdwCleaner also??

I am more confused when you then say: *The other is just called MalwareBytes (it used to be called MalwareBytes Antimalware) which is an anti-malware scanner that has a paid and a free version. The free version detects and removes the same things but the paid version also offers real-time protection (meaning it can prevent infections rather than just removing them after the fact).*
As I said I have the free Malwarebytes 4.0.4 Free version

How do I find Tools > Options > Privacy and Security please (the old XP had tools on top bar of FF


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

xyl3 said:


> I already have installed Malwarebytes 4.0.4 Free. Is this the AdwCleaner also??


No. They are two separate programs.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

xyl3 said:


> How do I find Tools > Options > Privacy and Security please (the old XP had tools on top bar of FF


The operating system has nothing to do with browser settings. Are you saying you don't have a menu bar at the top of Firefox that says things like "File", "Edit", View", "History, "Bookmarks", "Tools", "Help"?


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> The operating system has nothing to do with browser settings. Are you saying you don't have a menu bar at the top of Firefox that says things like "File", "Edit", View", "History, "Bookmarks", "Tools", "Help"?


yes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So then you should be able to change your cookies settings as I explained.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> So then you should be able to change your cookies settings as I explained.


No I meant I do not have access to a Tools button on top bar, and am not sure how to find it to go through the provess you recommend


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Right-click in a blank space somewhere beside or around the address bar (but not in it) and then select "Menu Bar" so see a black tick besdie it and you will see those options across the top.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> Right-click in a blank space somewhere beside or around the address bar (but not in it) and then select "Menu Bar" so see a black tick besdie it and you will see those options across the top.


OK great, just did that. Thanks

Now you say I need also the ADWCleaner? is it free, and what more does it to than the Malwarebytes i already have?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The MalwareBytes people purchased AdwCleaner from another source a few years ago and although they detect similar things they use different technology and detection methods. They have said that they hope to integrate the two in the future but that hasn't happened yet so for now it's possible one may find things the other doesn't so it's a good idea to use both.

I already told you it was free and you've downloaded and used it so you should know that by now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

All *3* security tools that Cookiegal and I have discussed with you are FREE, unless you choose to buy the one that has "real time" protection.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> All *3* security tools that Cookiegal and I have discussed with you are FREE, unless you choose to buy the one that has "real time" protection.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


so to be clear as well as the malwarebytes I already installed these are the two you also recommend me install: *AdwCleaner* (current version is *8.0.1.0*)
*Anti-Malware* (current version is *4.0.4.49*) ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The instructions that I gave you in posts #4 and #6 are for
*Malwarebytes AdwCleaner 8.0.1.0
SUPERAntiSpyware 8.0.1048*

I did not give you instructions for
*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 4.0.4.49*
because you told us in post #1 that you have already installed in used it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> The instructions that I gave you in posts #4 and #6 are for
> *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner 8.0.1.0
> SUPERAntiSpyware 8.0.1048*
> 
> ...


well, I already have Malwarebytes 4.0.4 Free installed, and Superantispyware also, which you recommended and helped me use.
So now you recommend I _also_ install Manwarebytes AdwCleaner 8.0.1.0 ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I gave you instructions in post #4 on how to place *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner 8.0.1.0* on your computer's desktop and how to use it.
You then replied back to me in post #5 and said you used it and it found no threats.
You're asking me how to put a tool to use that you've already admitted to using.
I'm confused by your comments.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

flavallee said:


> I gave you instructions in post #4 on how to place *Malwarebytes AdwCleaner 8.0.1.0* on your computer's desktop and how to use it.
> You then replied back to me in post #5 and said you used it and it found no threats.
> You're asking me how to put a tool to use that you've already admitted to using.
> I'm confused by your comments.
> ...


No I think I told you I had previously, before soming to ask about this, had already scanned with malwarebytes 4.0.0 Free and it found nopthing. then when here you recommend the superspy prog. which I insalled and it found about 600 and odd cokkie thingies which it helped me get rid of....Then I was inquiring whether i need anything else. this is where the confusion is


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes you stated in your first post that you had run MalwareBytes but if you look back at my post no. 3 and flavallee's post n. 4, we asked you to run MalwareBytes *AdwCleaner *which is not the same program but it appears you never did. It looks like you assumed they were one and the same so you never actually installed and ran AdwCleaner from what I can gather.

If you scanned with MalwaweBytes 4.0.0 Free then it's an out of date version. You should update it to the latest version which is 4.0.4.49.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> Yes you stated in your first post that you had run MalwareBytes but if you look back at my post no. 3 and flavallee's post n. 4, we asked you to run MalwareBytes *AdwCleaner *which is not the same program but it appears you never did. It looks like you assumed they were one and the same so you never actually installed and ran AdwCleaner from what I can gather.
> 
> If you scanned with MalwaweBytes 4.0.0 Free then it's an out of date version. You should update it to the latest version which is 4.0.4.49.


All I know is I downloaded MB 4.0.9. Surely they would automatically download latest one?? I cannot see any where to update it.
So. To be clear: you are saying i shopuld update it AND downloadMBAdWCleaner ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

xyl3 said:


> All I know is I downloaded MB 4.0.9.


Impossible. The latest version is 4.0.4.49 build 1.0.804. This latest build was just released today.


xyl3 said:


> you are saying i shopuld update it AND downloadMBAdWCleaner


Yes. An update was just issued today but to a new build to correct and enhance some functions.

To update MalwareBytes (NOT AdwCleaner) open the program and then click on the gear icon in the upper right part of the interface and then click on the About tab. That's where you will see the version number. You will also see a button that says "check for updates". Click on that and download any updates.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> Impossible. The latest version is 4.0.4.49 build 1.0.804. This latest build was just released today.
> Yes. An update was just issued today but to a new build to correct and enhance some functions.
> 
> To update MalwareBytes (NOT AdwCleaner) open the program and then click on the gear icon in the upper right part of the interface and then click on the About tab. That's where you will see the version number. You will also see a button that says "check for updates". Click on that and download any updates.


That was a typo. I meant of course 4.0.0. just updated it and now it reads 4.0.4. Confused when I downloaded the Malwarebytesadwcleaner, I see two items 'MBsetup (1) exe.' and underneath it 'adwcleaner. 8.0.1exe.' am i suppsed to install both?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just install and run AdwCleaner.


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> Just install and run AdwCleaner.


well I downloaded it, but just got a pop up asking if i wanted a scan so i clicked it and it said everything was OK, but there is no icon for it on desktop....


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

xyl3:
*
Malwarebytes 4.0.4.49* needs to be installed before it can be used.

*AdwCleaner 8.0.1.0* does not.
After you download and save it, all you need to do is double-click it to start using it.
That was explained in the detailed instructions I gave you in post #4.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I still call it installing because you're installing it on the desktop. But they say there is no icon on the desktop so I don't know what they did. Perhaps they saved the file in their downloads folder?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's my guess too.
The *adwcleaner.exe* file was saved elsewhere instead of on the desktop.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xyl3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> I still call it installing because you're installing it on the desktop. But they say there is no icon on the desktop so I don't know what they did. Perhaps they saved the file in their downloads folder?


OK, I clicked on the maginfying glass/search and tyoed adwcleaner, and clicked on its name but got the same thing i had yesterday. you knopw the pop op which begins the download. I had already been through that process. what is way to find if I have already downloaded it please?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you double-click the adwcleaner_8.0.1.exe it will start the program and then you have to agree to the terms.

Where is the adwcleaner_8.0.1.exe file located?


----------

